# Water Pump Gasket Mating Surface Preparation Tips



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts.com is pleased to release our helpful 'Water Pump Gasket' video. 

 

During Audi water pump replacement, the key to a factory quality seal is in the preparation of the gasket surface area. 
This video will demonstrate the correct techniques. Enjoy! 

*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


----------

